# A future rally site?



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

(Also posted in General Chitchat)

We've just had a brilliant weekend, courtesy of BillD and the MAKER HEIGHTS CENTRE Trust (see here http://www.makerheightscentre.ik.com/ )

I urge you all to visit this wonderful place, situated on a hilltop overlooking the mouth of the River Tamar, with views along the coast in both directions (see my photos here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php ). The place is wild enough for the kids to let off steam, while you relax in utter peace and tranquillity (yes! It really is that big!), to walk woodlands and coast paths, and yet just a short foot-ferry hop (only a mile away) takes you into the shopping heart of Plymouth. This place has got it all!

And to top it off, when you stay, you are automatically supporting a registered charity that is desperately trying to stop developers getting hold of, and destroying, this unique piece of land, yet at the same time accommodate a relatively small number of select visitors the entire year round (that's us, Folks!)

There's water, toilet and somewhere to empty, but bugger-all else, except total freedom and wonderful views, in acres of land. This is good, safe, (almost wild) camping.

I can heartily recommend it for rallies, as the place is HUGE. Perhaps this could become "our own" MotorhomeFacts.com venue for rallies in the SouthWest?

Just go there - you won't regret it. This unique place deserves our support.

BillD is the man with further information. Send him a Personal Message. (A public "Thank you" for a super weekend, Bill!  You've not seen the last of us!)

Barry (and Sue, this time!)


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

*Rally coming up!*

Hi All,
A last minute reminder that there is going to be a get together this week-end at Maker.
Have a look at what Barry and Sue have to say - they are coming back!
We hope to see a few more of you.
BillD


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

We certainly are, Bill. See you late on Friday.

(Mmmm, a bit of shopping Plymouth on Saturday, perhaps - or maybe a cliff walk, then a pub meal/? Mmmmm......)

Barry


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bill

We hope to be able to get away and join you at Maker Heights, if we may. I will know for certain sometime Thursday and if we do make it we should arrive sometime Friday afternoon. Sorry I cannot be more positive, I know you said it was an open invitation to the forum but thought I would let you know now while you are still able to reply.

Mike


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

MIke, 
You are very welcome, I shall be on site from early pm on Friday and look forward to meeting you.
BillD.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I have stuck this on my list of want to do's although I suspect it will be next Spring before I make it. A few days there and some more at the lizard will go down a treat.


----------

